# Still seeing Christmas lights? Here's the cure...



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jan 2008)

Folks,

As always happens, the images used here are being cached at various places across the Internet. If you're still seeing the Christmas lights (which were taken down some time ago) then you simply need to force a refresh. To do that, simply follow the instructions for your browser:

*Firefox*: Hold down the SHIFT key while clicking on the reload button

*Internet Explorer*: Press CTRL-F5

That should effectively take down the lights, though I make no promises about taking down your tree, booting out the in-laws or working off those extra moose milk calories.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2008)

I'll try it again, but post-halloween it didn't work here - so I've got a rather unique mix of Christmas lights and skulls.

I suspect it may be the caches that DND runs...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jan 2008)

How about starting my Christmas shopping early this year Mike?


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2008)

Well, I'm halfway there after a reset, followed by shutting down and restarting IE:  The lights are gone, but the skulls remain.  Fill in your own puchline...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jan 2008)

dapaterson, what happens if you visit this URL directly:

http://army.ca/forums/Themes/default/images/Maple-Leaf-Bronze.png

and try the forced refresh?


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jan 2008)

I never even noticed that they were gone :blotto:


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2008)

I'm seeing intermittent lights and skulls now (sounds like a really bad bender, I know).  At home, all is good; it's just the DIN that likes to play odd tricks.

And since I've already had one set of interviews from the NIS (my boss had me write the reply to their report suggesting I be charged) I'll not go digging too deep into the DND IT infrastrucutre to try to fix this one...


----------



## navymich (8 Jan 2008)

On my workcomputer, the lights are gone, but I also still have intermittent skulls and pumpkins.  I can do the Ctrl+refresh.  But it gets rid of them for the people on that thread only.  Example:  If Mike Bobbit had pumpkins showing on thread A and I refreshed it, his pumpkins are now gone for all threads.  But if dapaterson didn't have a post in thread A, then he still has pumpkins until I refresh a thread that he is on....if any of that makes sense?!?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2008)

It does: you refresh the pumpkins to their correct form for every user "class" in that thread. So if you refresh the "gold" maple leaves they'll be fixed from then on, everywhere you see them.

Might take a few attempts to get them all refreshed.


----------



## Haggis (8 Jan 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And since I've already had one set of interviews from the NIS (my boss had me write the reply to their report suggesting I be charged) I'll not go digging too deep into the DND IT infrastrucutre to try to fix this one...



Boy, I'll bet there's an entertaining story behind that quote!


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Boy, I'll bet there's an entertaining story behind that quote!



Yes.  Best told while hoisting pints of Guiness (or possibly some lesser beverage)


----------



## navymich (8 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Might take a few attempts to get them all refreshed.



Well, if a few is more then a couple dozen, guess I've got some more to go.  It seems like I have refreshed numerous times now.  But good to know that there is an eventual solution.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Jan 2008)

And I thought this was going to explain how to get the rest of my street to take their darn lights down..

Christmas is over people..take down those lights!


----------



## emmiee (10 Jan 2008)

Mike,  Do you think we can little pink hearts for Valentines' Day?????    Please, Please, Please !


emma


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jan 2008)

Some may still be seeing skulls by then!


----------



## emmiee (10 Jan 2008)

Skulls, pumpkins, and lights     Oh my!


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Jan 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Skulls, pumpkins, and lights     Oh my!



Don't forget the requested little hearts.


----------



## McG (10 Jan 2008)

I'd like bunnies for Easter


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> I'd like bunnies for Easter


How about for supper? ;D


----------



## emmiee (10 Jan 2008)

Eat bunnies???   Never!         :deadhorse:


----------



## navymich (10 Jan 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> I'd like bunnies for Easter



Did someone say  BUNNY?!?!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Did someone say  BUNNY?!?!  ;D


Oh god not that thread again....


----------



## navymich (10 Jan 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh god ...




Yes??  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> Yes??  8)


 : Booooo!


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2008)

Is the snow/ice still supposed to be on the Subscriber and DS bars?  I think I've finally gotten rid of all of the lights and pumpkins (unless I switch computers at work and they are all still there if I haven't refreshed numerous times on different workstations  ), but just wanted to make sure that the ice/snow is still applicable.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2008)

I'm still seeing it but that probably doesn't mean much..... ;D


----------



## McG (14 Jan 2008)

It is still winter.


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> It is still winter.



Yes, but some people still have their lights up outside too!  

Thanks folks, good to know it's still supposed to be there.  I couldn't recall if I had still be seeing it at home and well, you know how lovely the DIN can be.  :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jan 2008)

Yep, the snow is intentional. Just don't expect flowers come May.


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, the snow is intentional. Just don't expect flowers come May.



Of course not, because you need April showers to bring May flowers!  I would think it would be a heavy load on the system to have it raining for a month throughout the site!  Besides, I can hear the complaints already about cute little pink and purple flowers on everyone's profile.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2009)

Thought I'd bump this one incase anyone was still 'decorated'.


----------

